# FET 2WW - Period pains from day 8



## MichLou (May 6, 2009)

Hello,

This is my 2nd FET and following my accupuncture last Friday I have been getting period pains, my OTD is the 27th.  This happened last time about 4 days before OTD but I also got the usual sore boobs so pretty much knew it was all over.  I have not got the sore boobs and although I can feel something going on today it does not feel exactly like period pains.  Is anyone experiencing the same thing.  I am hoping it is not all over and determined not to test until 27th.

Thanks and good luck to everyone.

Michloux


----------



## wonka (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Marylou, 

am on 1st time ICSI 2ww day 10. I have also had sort of confusing period type pains, that are a bit pre-period but not at the same time. I've been feeling them since transfer. I think lots of the pains come from ovaries which fill with fluids after and sometimes get even bigger (according to my IVF nurse) than before collection. This can cause period type pains, aswell as frequent urination, consitpation and bloating. She was 
full of reassuarnce that she has known every type of PMT and period type pain for ladies on the 2ww who get positive results....infact she thinks it's very common. 

Don't know if this helps? 

GOOD luck. xxx


----------



## MichLou (May 6, 2009)

Hello Beeorchid,

Thank you for your response its good to hear I am not the only one going mad.  I am always really positive for the 1st week and the 2nd week as it gets nearer to the OTD I get less confident, guess that is normal too.

I wish you all the best, let me know how you get on.

Michloux


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Are you on any progesterone support during this FET ? If so then this can cause all manner of side effects and symptoms. As you've not had EC (egg collection) then although your ovaries will be sensitive due to the hormones, they shouldn't be swollen or fill up with fluid as you have no empty follicles. Was yours a natural or medicated FET ?

It really is very common to get AF like pains and twinges during 2ww.....AF & PG symptoms are pretty much the same so it's difficult to tell exactly what's happening.

Here's a couple of polls from the Voting board which you should find interesting.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

During both my FETs I had additional support through 2ww, even though they were both "natural" as in had ET following ovulation through a natural cycle. The meds can cause cramping, frequent peeing, bloatedness, nausea, sore boobs amongst other things. I remember getthing some really sharp stabbing pains on occasions. Both FETs resulted in chemical pregnancies for me 

I see your OTD is tomorrow....lots of luck to you & hope you get our BFP 
Take care
Natasha


----------

